
Google, LinkedIn and Other Tech Firms Send Employees into New York Classrooms - BinaryBuddha
https://www.techtalentpipeline.nyc/tech-in-residence-corps
======
BinaryBuddha
NYC Tech Professonals interested in joining the Corps, feel free to shoot me a
message.

